# Uggghhh



## 1703 (Jul 21, 2009)

So I get a call from a restaraunt today. It seems their Rinnai tankless isn't working properly.

So I go there to take a peak.

Unit fires up on a call for heat.

Put my manometer on it on full fire- 2.3" wc.

I start asking more questions. It seems they have a hard time running all the ovens too.

I total up my load- 
Ovens- 480,000
Rinnai- 199,000
RTU's- 480,000

Next I look at the meter- 630 cuft/hr.

I climb on the roof- pipe running everywhere, 75% of it way under sized from equip. being added over the years.

I tell manager what I found. Of course he looks at me like I'm smokin crack and says, "its been that way forever." Read: "you're full of crap." 

So I'm supposed to give them a price on fixing it. He already thinks I'm full of it. What are the odds of me getting the job?


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

Call the gas co, let them know there is a problem with the gas piping sizing. They don't like undersized piping. Starves appliances for fuel. 

They'll show up, and shut it off. Then it'll be an emergency.:thumbsup:


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

RealLivePlumber said:


> Call the gas co, let them know there is a problem with the gas piping sizing. They don't like undersized piping. Starves appliances for fuel.
> 
> They'll show up, and shut it off. Then it'll be an emergency.:thumbsup:


 
Correctamundo, that's exactly what they'll do.


I installed a 75 gallon gas water heater at a mexican restaurant in 05' and 6 months later rodriguez or whatever his name kept telling me the pilot goes out when there busiest time of the day rolls around (all ovens and top ranges running full blast) and now he wants me to fix it.


I had 1/2" running to this 50 gallon gas, I believe it was 45,000 btu's so that's normal and ported for that.


I started counting up btu loads on all the gas fired appliances, and of course, undersupplied even though 2" entered the building, but instantly was piped down to 1" and 1" was ran everywhere. I told him this was the issue and like above, they expect a material fix, not a repipe.

People are stupid. They really are. All you can do is bounce the call because they won't listen to reasoning.


Now, 

whoever installed that Rinnai didn't do their homework, as such a large increase in gas consumption is going to be a consideration. In my boat, I was replacing 50 for 50. 


Who put that tankless unit in? Tank to tankless on gas consumption is like a barrel to an oil tanker on the carribean sea.


----------



## stillaround (Mar 11, 2009)

Some utilities will supply a 2lb. meter and you can put a regulator on the roof and maybe the shorter run will do it or put mp regulators in at each fixture.


----------



## 1703 (Jul 21, 2009)

RealLivePlumber said:


> Call the gas co, let them know there is a problem with the gas piping sizing. They don't like undersized piping. Starves appliances for fuel.
> 
> They'll show up, and shut it off. Then it'll be an emergency.:thumbsup:


They don't care here. All they care about is if their meter is sized correctly, which it probably was once upon a time.


----------



## 1703 (Jul 21, 2009)

DUNBAR PLUMBING said:


> Who put that tankless unit in? Tank to tankless on gas consumption is like a barrel to an oil tanker on the carribean sea.


Not I said the turkey with the big red hat.

That right there is the most frustrating part about this. 10 minutes with a flashlight and a ladder and the original installer should have known there would be a problem.

My guess is it was installed in the summer when the RTU's weren't trying to fire and gas pressure didn't look so bad, if checked at all.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

utilities will supply a 2lb meter here. Sounds like the route you need to take. I would offer that solution, if available before a repipe. And make sure you get the right regulators. The ones that dont have to be vented outside the building.


----------



## stillaround (Mar 11, 2009)

maxitrol 325-5al with vent limiter


----------



## 1703 (Jul 21, 2009)

Going to lbs is definitely an option.

Gas co wants $1000.00 to change to lbs. vs. $0.00 to hang a bigger meter.

I'll price it both ways and see which is cheaper.


----------

